# New to sailing



## Fish53 (Mar 22, 2014)

Hello, New to the forum and new to sailing and looking for some input. To give a bit of background, I'm not new to boating, I've been a commercial fisherman for thirty five years. I hold a 1600 ton ocean masters license and have fished offshore on everything from Maine lobster boats to factory trawlers in the Bering sea, Russia and the North Atlantic. I've owned a number of boats, the largest being 90'. In all this time I've been on sailing vessels twice for day sails. Now I'm retiring after open heart surgery and am looking for a sailboat. I live in Maine and would like to be able to go offshore for a few days at a time and maybe some time go down to the Caribbean for the winter. I've been looking at sailboats for quite awhile and have a few vague opinions. Financially I have limited funds (due to medical expenses) and don't mind a boat that needs some work. I like more traditional looking boats and am presently interested in a Tartan 27 but the suggestions of more experienced sailors is more than welcome. This forum has been a wonderful source of information and I look forward to participating.


----------



## CatMan22 (Apr 16, 2012)

Welcome to sailnet and good luck with your quest. There are a lot of great people on here to answer questions and provide advice. In regard to the Tartan 27 there is a member named Caleb that has one that I am sure will be weighing in at some time.


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Welcome! It will be interesting to see your posts. You bring a really interesting (sorry to use the same word twice, but it's the best one in this case) perspective. The Tartans have a great reputation. Will it be just you aboard or do you have a significant other? Have you been aboard the 27's?


----------



## Fish53 (Mar 22, 2014)

Hi, Right now it would be just me and sometimes my son. My lack of a significant other is another of the reasons I'm working with limited funds. I've been aboard a T27 on land, and while it's a bit tight I'm sure I can live with it by myself but I can see it being too limited a space for many people. Another boat for sale locally that I find interesting is a Westerly Berwick, quite a bit of room but I understand not as good a sailor as other boats.


----------



## vega1860 (Dec 18, 2006)

Welcome to the forum and to the small boat cruising crowd. I like the 27 foot size. We have been actively cruising in our Albin Vega 27 for going on eight years now and lived aboard for ten years before we took off from Hawaii. I'm sure the Tartan 27 will serve just fine.

If you are looking for an inexpensive but proven offshore boat, you might take a look at the Vega 27 as there are a lot of them out there and they can often be picked up cheap. There is a very well equipped example here that just went up for sale at $3500.

Fair winds,


----------



## Fish53 (Mar 22, 2014)

I agree, the 27 foot length seems to be a good fit and the Albin Vega is a very well respected vessel. I've seen many of them in Denmark and Norway but I haven't run in to one here in New England, at least not for sale. I would be interested in a good example for 3500. Thanks for the info!


----------



## vega1860 (Dec 18, 2006)

Fish53 said:


> I would be interested in a good example for 3500. Thanks for the info!


This boat is in Petersburg, Alaska, as are we at the moment. We actually considered buying it just for the equipment she carries. We have seen Vegas priced anywhere from "Free to a good home" to $25K on the West Coast and many in the $10K to $12K range, some complete with trailer.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

The Albin Vega 27' would certainly be a good choice in the 27' length. A well found Tartan 27' would also serve well for coastal cruising and then some. 
I'm not ready to take my T27 across oceans yet but it is a good sailor despite the smallish cabin.
We have a Yahoo group for the T27 called T27Owners. Lots of info about things that may need fixing on these old classic plastic pocket cruisers.
I know we have a member or two in Maine with T27's. They seem to be able to handle the currents & tidal range.
Welcome to SailNut.


----------



## Fish53 (Mar 22, 2014)

Well I missed out on a good deal on a Tartan 27 but I've come across a nice Pearson Triton that's owned by a local sail maker.


----------



## vega1860 (Dec 18, 2006)

Fish53 said:


> Well I missed out on a good deal on a Tartan 27 but I've come across a nice Pearson Triton that's owned by a local sail maker.


The Triton is a great old boat. They are solid, seaworthy and simple. Old fashioned and slow by today's standards, but very sea-kindly and easy to live with. No surprises. We like that.


----------



## tightgroup (Oct 20, 2013)

Hi and welcome to this great community


----------



## Fish53 (Mar 22, 2014)

Well I made an offer on a T27 that I came across, decent shape, good running Universal 23hp diesel, 3k dependent on survey results. I hope my search is over and I can start posting my "learning to sail" experiences, that'll be good for some comic relief. A good friend of mine is an ex Maine schooner captain and has years of cruising experience, he's looking for an opportunity to torture me and this may be it.


----------



## Fish53 (Mar 22, 2014)

Bought the Tartan.


----------

